# Its Official....2013 Date and Rate Thread



## tlinus

Here's the place to put your dates & rates for 2013. If you only have dates,there is another thread for that on the main board....go do your dancin 

Please format your post like this in the following example:

4/7-4/10---dates
RPR--------Resort
club level king-Type of room
$285-------avg daily rate
AP---------Type of rate
tlinus-username

It should look like this.I will not format for you.It makes it alot easier for me to copy and paste it. I will update it as much as possible on this post so you do not need to go pouring through hundreds of posts :

1/11-1/14 
HRH 
club level 2 Queen 
$306 
SMSM 
kenakoch

1/13-1/18/2013
RPR
3 standard rooms. 2 each 2 Queen, 1 each King
$168-------avg daily rate
SMSM
imacoug

1/23 - 2/9
HRH
Standard 2 Queen
$175 avg
SMSM
Akguy

1/26-1/28
RPR
standard 2 queen
$198
AAA
jonesloonybin


*FEBRUARY 2013*

2/8 to 2/15
HRH 
club level
262. 
SMSM
Ttree

2/10-2/12
HRH
2Q Pool View
$199
AP
bumbershoot


*MARCH 2013*

HRH
3/11-3/16
Standard room
$252/night average
AP discount
disneyjunkie99 


3/14-3/17
RPR
club level 2 queen
$329
Priceline
Best_Vacation_EVER!



*APRIL 2013*

April 4th-7th
PBH Bay View
APH rate $264
mrs06chris


4/5-4/9
RPR*
Queen $299
priceline*
sweetdana


4/11-4/13
RPR
Kids Suite
$415 avg daily rate ($402 Thur, $423 Fri & Sat)
Military Salute
disnewbie108


4/11-4/14
HRH
Deluxe 2 Queen
$285/nt avg
APH
hpriamson


4/12-4/14
RPR
Water View 2 Queen Room
@218.25/night
Florida Resident Special
Bluer101

4/16-4/20
PBH
Annual Passholder Deluxe Room Upgrade (Code: APHPDD)
Deluxe 2 Queen Room 
Rate 3 Nights @ $194 & 1 Night @ $219 
scratchboat


4/20-4/21
RPR
Standard
$228 (Sat) $177 (Sun)
Military Salute-promotion code MIL
interstate70s


4/24 - 4/30
RPR
Standard king
$172 - avg daily rate
AP Rate
ZooKeeper13

4/25-4/28
PBH
deluxe 2Q (YF upgrade from garden view)
$189+ tax weekday
$214+ tax weekend
APH rate
k&a&c'smom


April 26-28/13
Kids Suite Club Level
$679.00 per night
HRH
peterox



*MAY 2013*

5/8 - 5/12
pincode
RPR
154 average rate
Rags

5/10/13 1 night
Std. room, 2 Q
$294.10
AAA
bengalfreak


5/10-5/15
RPR
Standard 2 Queen (hoping they'll find a Standard King with a park view!)
$189 Fri 5/10 &Sat 5/11
$164 Sun-Wed 5/12-5/15
AP
lmichelleee


5/11-14
HRH
Garden view 2 Q
214 & 189
APH 
justustoo


5/12-5/17
PBH
2Queen Standard
$231.75/night
SMSM
DryCreek

5/12-5/14
RPR
Standard Queen
AP rate
$164.00/night plus tax
aubriee


5/19 to 5/21
RPR
Queen
$198
Priceline
WifeofZeusse


5/19-5/24
RPR
2Queen Std
$164 (19-23) $199(24th)
APH
Loudbmw


5/27-6/3
RPH
2 Queen (1adult 1child) mommy son vacation!
$164 APH $189 Fri and Sat
Threeboysandachickie


5/30-6/4
RPR
Club level 2 queens
$305.43-------avg daily rate
SMSM
taymorel


*JUNE 2013*

6/1-6/5
RPR*
Queen*
$207
SMSM
Tannison


6/1-6/7
RPR
standard room/2 Queens
6/1(Sat.) 189.00 6/2-6/7(Sun-Thurs) 164.00
APH
reelmom


6/2-6/6
RPR
2 standard rooms, 1 King 1 2-Queen
$203.20
SMSM
labfan


6-4 / 6-7
RPR
Jurassic Kids Suite
342.30 nightly (385.09 including tax)
APH
pcstang

6/5-6/7
RPR
club level 2 Queens
$264
FL Resident
kneedeep


6/8 - 6/15
RPR 
Club Level 2 Queen
$337.71 (including tax)
SMSM
DisMom72

6/9-6/10
RPR
2 queens
$251
AAA
Dalton165

6/13
PBH
Bayview 2 Q
$239 ($268.88 with tax)
APH
keishashadow


6/16-6/20
RPR
2 queens
$251.10
SMSM
doubled07


6/16- 6/21
RPR
Standard king
$237.00 a night
SMSM (?)
ky07


6/18-22
RPR
Water view 2Q. (2 rooms)
$229 (6/18-21); $249 (6/21-22)
APH
Gopherit


6/21-6/23/2013 (2 nts)
HRH
Garden View-2 Queens
$327.66/Nt.
AAA (had to call, not available on line yet)
scouthawkk


6/24 - 7/1
RPR 
Club Level 2 Queen
$308 avg nightly rate + tax
SMSM
shoney

6/29 -7/7
??
SMSM
Water View King Room (Youfirst Upgrade)
Bluer101


*JULY 2013*

7/1-7/4 
PBH
Bay View 2 Queen 
$244 
APH
5by5


7/13-7/15
RPR
Standard Room 2 Queen Beds
$226-------avg daily rate
Priceline
ramkam

7/17-20
Portofino
$244
APH
mlwolcott1


7/28-7/30
HRH
Garden View/2 queens
$314.10 night before taxes
AAA rate booked by calling hotel
lschism


*AUGUST 2013*

8/6-9
RPR
Water View King
$234
APH
mischief32us


8/15-8/18
RPR
Water view, 2 Queen
$234, $259, $259
APH
KandyM


8/18-8/25
PBH -Club level 2 queen deluxe
40% off pincode 
$248.40/night
RMulieri


8/18-8/25
HRH 
club level 2 Queen (2 rooms)
$269 (average nightly rate)
SMSM 
pas130

8/20 - 8/25
RPR
Standard Queen $215.20
SMSM
Ellie'smom

August 31-sept 2
Rph
212 (including tax) a night 
aph rate
goofyfigment

08/31-09/03 
RPR 
480.60  
40% off pin code
amshowers


*SEPTEMBER 2013*


9/1-9/3
HRH 
Garden view 2 Queen 
$132 Sept. 1, $127 Sept. 2-3
AP 50% off three nights
TLinden16

9/1-9/6
pincode
RPR
134 average rate
Rags

9/5-9/6
RPR
Standard room, two queens
$214
Travelocity with 15% off code
klacey1

Sept 13-20
RPR
2 Queen Club
$162/night
threeboysandachickie

9/13 - 9/21
RPR
Standard 2 Queen
158$ with tax / night
without any discount
Liberator

9/21 - 9/28
RPR
Club level 
Friday and Saturday 189.00 Monday thru Thursday $179.00
Pin code
Rags

Sept. 25th-28
RPR
2 queen club level
$162 for 2 nights
$172 for fri night
50% off promo
kmc

9/25-9/29
PBH 
Queen Garden view 
Booked two rooms for $139.50 for first two nights and $149.50 for last two nights 
50% off PIN
HHN here we come! 
Brownie54

9/26-9/28
Hard Rock
Deluxe Room 2 Queens
$164.50 - 9/26
$174.50 -9/27-9/28
50% off Promo Code
GreyStr0ke

9/26-29
HRH
2 Queen Garden View
9/26 - 127.00
9/27-28 137.00
50% code
mischief32

9/27 - 9/29
RPR 
Loews upgrade to waterview
$184 per night
florida resident rate
fort lauderdale dave

9/27 to 10/1
RPR
standard garden view 2 queens
not sure of rate, booked package through Soutwest Vacation
RAPstar

9/30-10/5
RPR
Standard 2 Queen
$168 M-Th
$205.50 F
SMSM
housemouse


*OCTOBER 2013*


10/1-10/5
HRH
standard double queen
$195 weekday / $239 weekend
SMSM
fizbobunny

Oct 3-6
RPR 
Oct 3 149
4-6 219
Ap rate
goofyfigment

Oct 6-17
RPH
King Suite
AP rate
wkends $286.30 + tax
macraven 

10/7-10/10
HRH
GV 2 Queen
199$
APH
AlexandNessa

10/11
HRH
GV 2 Queen
244$
APH
AlexandNessa

10/9 - 10/12
PBH
King Bayview
10/9 & 10/10 $199 + & 10/11 $244 +
APH
keishashadow

10/9 - 10/13
RPR
2 Queen Garden
$174 weekday / $219 weekend
APH
bumbershoot

10/11-10-13
RPR
FL Rate Water view king 
$219
bluer101

10/17 - 10/20
RPR 
2queen standard
10/17-10/18 254$ +tax
10/18-10/19 274$ +tax
Ouch *
waikiki

10/23-26
PBH
Garden View
639.21 40% pin
Goofyfigment

10/28-29
PBH
Garden View
$189+tax
APH
Anita123


10/29 - 11/5
RPR
standard queen
Oct 29 - Oct 31 $154.00
Nov 1 - Nov 2 $184.00
Nov 3 - Nov 4 $154.00
APH
dedex13

10/30-11/2
HRH - Queen Deluxe Club
$286.30 10/30 & 10/31 and $300.30 11/1
30% PIN code
tlinus

*NOVEMBER 2013*


11/2-11/3*
RPR
2 Queen (3 adults, 1 child)*
$352*
wilma-bride

11/2 - 11/3
RPR 
2 Queen Waterview 
Sat Nov 2, 2013	
$184
bluer101

11/2-11/4
RPR
Standard 2Q
$169
APH
Krista in MA

11/5 - 11/9
RPR
standard queen
11/5 -11/7: $154
11/8 - 11/9: $209
APH
wee annie

11/6-11/7
HRH
Garden View 2Q
$189+tax
APH
Lexxiefern


11/12 - 11/20
RPR
Standard king
$161 - avg daily rate
AP Rate
ZooKeeper13

11/16 - 11/18
HRH 
$430.88 
APH rate
susie2

11/23-11/27
HRH
GV 2 Queen
Nov 23- 219.00
Nov 24-26- 184.00
APH
reelmom

11/23-11/27
Royal Pacific Resort
Standard 2 Queen
$230 nightly rate
UNISAVE
BarryCF



*DECEMBER 2013*

12/3-12/8
HRH
Club Level-King
$282-avg daily rate
SMSM
mlamanna1701

12/7-12/8
RPH
AAA rate $195.20 Sat and 179.20 Sunday night.
KLAIT

12/12 - 12/15
RPR
2 Queen Waterview
Thu Dec 12, 2013	$112.00	
Fri Dec 13, 2013	 $137.00	
Sat Dec 14, 2013	$137.00
bluer101

RPR
12/21 [one night only]
Standard Room
$369 [$415 with tax]
No AAA or other discount available
Karlzmom

12/21-12/25
PBH
Bay View
$249/night
APH
Wen8jr

12/22-12/26
RPR
Standard King
$174.00
APH
lpearl


Thank you and post away!!!!


----------



## tlinus

2/12 -2/16
HRH
CLUB QUEEN DELUXE
$295.00
SMSM
tlinus


----------



## disnewbie108

3/21/2013-3/24/2013
RPR
Kids Suite
$525.60 3/21
$679.00 3/22 & 3/23

Hoping for military rate, but for now booked at this rate.  I am assuming because my dates are during Spring Break and Mardi Gras my chances are pretty slim on a discount.


----------



## sweetdana

4/5-4/9
RPR   
Queen  $299
priceline 
sweetdana


----------



## ttree

2/8 to 2/15
HRH 
club level
262. 
SMSM
Ttree 

Hoping for ap rate. Will keep trying.


----------



## Tannison

6/1-6/5
RPR 
Standard 2 Queen 
$207
SMSM
Tannison


----------



## LJF

disnewbie108 said:


> 3/21/2013-3/24/2013
> RPR
> Kids Suite
> $525.60 3/21
> $679.00 3/22 & 3/23
> 
> Hoping for military rate, but for now booked at this rate.  I am assuming because my dates are during Spring Break and Mardi Gras my chances are pretty slim on a discount.



You should check out Priceline's rates:

$496.40 3/21
$577.15 3/22 & 23


----------



## WifeofZeusse

5/19 to 5/21
RPR
Queen
$198
Priceline
WifeofZeusse


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

3/14-3/17
RPR
club level 2 queen
$329
Priceline
Best_Vacation_EVER!


----------



## Jonesloonybin

1/26-1/28
RPR
standard 2 queen
$198
AAA
jonesloonybin


----------



## peterox

April 26-28/13
Kids Suite Club Level
$679.00 per night
HRH


----------



## kenakoch

1/11-1/14 
HRH 
club level 2 Queen 
$306 
SMSM 
kenakoch


----------



## ramkam

7/13-7/15
RPR
Standard Room 2 Queen Beds
$226-------avg daily rate
Priceline
ramkam


----------



## LJF

What does the * indicate on some of these posts?


----------



## doubled07

6/16-6/20---dates
RPR--------Resort
2 queens-Type of room
$251.10-------avg daily rate
SMSM---------Type of rate
doubled07-username


----------



## tikkipoo

What does SMSM mean?


----------



## macraven

tikkipoo said:


> What does SMSM mean?



_Stay More, Save More

it is a promo for discounted rooms onsite._


----------



## imacoug

1/13-1/18/2013
RPR
3 standard rooms.  2 each 2 Queen, 1 each King
$168-------avg daily rate
SMSM
imacoug


----------



## fizbobunny

10/1-10/5
RPR
standard King
$179 weekday / $219 weekend
SMSM
fizbobunny


Although we are hoping to get a deal on an APH rate and maybe switch to HRH


----------



## scouthawkk

6/21-6/23/2013 (2 nts)
HRH
Garden View-2 Queens
$327.66/Nt.
AAA (had to call, not available on line yet)
scouthawkk

Was originally booked in a standard view, 2 queens for $349/nt w/ no discount. And AAA for the standard is not yet available.


----------



## pokee99

scouthawkk said:


> 6/21-6/23/2013 (2 nts)
> HRH
> Garden View-2 Queens
> $327.66/Nt.
> AAA (had to call, not available on line yet)
> scouthawkk
> 
> Was originally booked in a standard view, 2 queens for $349/nt w/ no discount. And AAA for the standard is not yet available.



Good to know.  I was trying AAA promo code online and no discount was coming up.  I'll be there 2 weeks later and seem to be getting the same original rates you posted, so hoping I can do $327, as well...


----------



## damo

pokee99 said:


> Good to know.  I was trying AAA promo code online and no discount was coming up.  I'll be there 2 weeks later and seem to be getting the same original rates you posted, so hoping I can do $327, as well...



AAA rates do not come up online on the Loews or Universal site.  You need to call to book or book through the AAA website.


----------



## keishashadow

10/9 - 10/12
PBH
Bayview 2 Q ***
10/9 & 10/10 $289.10 + & 10/11 $296.10 +
AAA/SMSM rate (told the two were the same for my dates/length of stay)
keishashadow

*** *note*:  *the above rates are for Garden view vs the Bayview* I have booked, received it in lieu of typical 'complimentary' platinum parlour suite upgrade due to our visit falling in a black-out period.  

I've yet to see the whole blackout schedule for 2013, if anybody has it please post.  I did call the universal phone # for booking was told they didn't have a list per se...they had to check individual dates.


----------



## fizbobunny

Please Delete:

10/1-10/5
RPR
standard King
$179 weekday / $219 weekend
SMSM
fizbobunny


Please Add:
10/1-10/5
HRH
standard double queen
$195 weekday / $239 weekend
SMSM
fizbobunny


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> 10/9 - 10/12
> PBH
> Bayview 2 Q ***
> 10/9 & 10/10 $289.10 + & 10/11 $296.10 +
> AAA/SMSM rate (told the two were the same for my dates/length of stay)
> keishashadow
> 
> *** *note*:  *the above rates are for Garden view vs the Bayview* I have booked, received it in lieu of typical 'complimentary' platinum parlour suite upgrade due to our visit falling in a black-out period.
> 
> I've yet to see the whole blackout schedule for 2013, if anybody has it please post.  I did call the universal phone # for booking was told they didn't have a list per se...they had to check individual dates.



_i called.
black out dates, for youfirst hotel room perks in October 2013, are all the fridays and saturdays._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i called._
> _black out dates, for youfirst hotel room perks in October 2013, are all the fridays and saturdays._


 
sob (as in tears)


----------



## reelmom

6/1-6/7
RPR
standard room/2 Queens
6/1(Sat.) 189.00 6/2-6/7(Sun-Thurs) 164.00
APH
reelmom

I was very shocked that June AP rates were listed this early.  So excited!


----------



## Texas Disney Fan

reelmom said:


> 6/1-6/7
> RPR
> standard room/2 Queens
> 6/1(Sat.) 189.00 6/2-6/7(Sun-Thurs) 164.00
> APH
> reelmom
> 
> I was very shocked that June AP rates were listed this early.  So excited!



Do you know what the rates are for 6/12 - 6/15?


----------



## lschism

7/28-7/30
HRH
Garden View/2 queens
$314.10 night before taxes
AAA rate booked by calling hotel
lschism


----------



## lschism

Texas Disney Fan said:


> Do you know what the rates are for 6/12 - 6/15?



i just called and they stop at June 9th for now


----------



## Texas Disney Fan

lschism said:


> i just called and they stop at June 9th for now



So close, yet so far.


----------



## bumbershoot

2/10-2/12
HRH
2Q Pool View
$199
AP
bumbershoot


----------



## Boatingmom

hrh $314.00 smsm-Easter Break


----------



## disnewbie108

disnewbie108 said:


> 3/21/2013-3/24/2013
> RPR
> Kids Suite
> $525.60 3/21
> $679.00 3/22 & 3/23
> 
> Hoping for military rate, but for now booked at this rate.  I am assuming because my dates are during Spring Break and Mardi Gras my chances are pretty slim on a discount.



I actually moved my March reservation just this week to April due to my husband's deployment.  I was able to get a Military Salute Rate when I moved it.  Not sure if it was just timing and the rates just opened up?  Or that the month of April was available for the discount and March was not.  But I  called every month since to July to see about the discount and it was never available for my March dates.  Either way, we are excited for the savings and being able to still get to go. Here are the updated dates and rates.  

4/11-4/13
RPR
Kids Suite
$415 avg daily rate ($402 Thur, $423 Fri & Sat)
Military Salute
disnewbie108


----------



## RMulieri

August 2013
PORTOFINO BAY
8/18-8/24

Club 2 Q deluxe Room
SMSM
$310/night


----------



## bengalfreak

5/10/13 1 night
HRH
Std. room, 2 Q
$294.10
AAA
bengalfreak


----------



## tlinus

bengalfreak said:


> 5/10/13 1 night
> Std. room, 2 Q
> $294.10
> AAA
> bengalfreak



Which Hotel??


----------



## tlinus

Boatingmom said:


> hrh $314.00 smsm-Easter Break



What are your dates, Boating Mom?

Thanks


----------



## pigletto

3/1/13-3/03/13
RPR
229.00
Standard 2 Queen
APH
pigletto


----------



## luckygirl539

RP

144$
2-10 to 2-13
APH

Luckygirl539


----------



## bengalfreak

tlinus said:


> Which Hotel??



Ooops' sorry" 

HRH


----------



## hpriamson

4/11-4/14
HRH
Deluxe 2 Queen
$341 ave
SMSM
hpriamson


----------



## akguy

1/23 - 2/9
HRH
Standard 2 Queen
$175 avg
SMSM
Akguy


----------



## Braden's Momma

We just got a Southwest credit and are thinking of going in July for our 9 year wedding anniversary!


----------



## labfan

6/2-6/6
RPR
2 standard rooms, 1 King 1 2-Queen
$203.20
SMSM
labfan


----------



## mlamanna1701

12/3-12/8
HRH
Club Level-King
$282-avg daily rate
SMSM
mlamanna1701


----------



## interstate70s

4/20-4/21
RPR
Standard
$228 (Sat) $177 (Sun)
Military Salute-promotion code MIL
interstate70s


----------



## hpriamson

hpriamson said:


> 4/11-4/14
> HRH
> Deluxe 2 Queen
> $341 ave
> SMSM
> hpriamson



This has been changed:

4/11-4/14
HRH
Deluxe 2 Queen
$285/night average
APH
hpriamson


----------



## disneyjunkie99

HRH
3/11-3/16
Standard room
$252/night average
AP discount


----------



## Karlzmom

RPR
12/21 [one night only]
Standard Room
$369 [$415 with tax]
No AAA or other discount available


----------



## Liberator

9/13 - 9/21
RPR
Standard 2 Queen
158$ with tax / night
without any discount
Liberator


----------



## justustoo

5/11-14
HRH
Garden view 2 Q
214 & 189
APH


----------



## taymorel

5/30-6/4
RPR
Club level 2 queens
$305.43-------avg daily rate
SMSM
taymorel


----------



## Legalese

3-10-13 through 3-13-13
HRH
$224 (APH rate)
Standard Queen room
5 people


----------



## ariel71

2/6-2/10
PBH
Garden View 2Q
$179 (2/6-2/7 - Wed/Thurs)
$214 (2/8-2/9 - Fri/Sat)
AP
ariel71

2/6-2/10
PBH
2BR Garden View Portofino Parlor Suite (1K/2Q)
$540 (2/6-2/7 - Wed/Thurs)
$610 (2/8-2/9 - Fri/Sat)
AP
ariel71


----------



## gopherit

Gophers will be burrowing into RPR, but may not keep this room (may go for water view again, or a suite - IF we can get some APH rates...  None of those are out yet for mid-June?):

6/18-22
RPR
2Q Std View (x 2)
$251.10 (and $273 on last nt)
SMSM
Gopherit


----------



## LMichelleee

5/11-5/15
RPR
Standard 2 Queen (hoping they'll find a Standard King with a park view!)
$189 Sat 5/11
$164 Sun-Wed 5/12-5/15
AP
lmichelleee


----------



## DryCreek

Well, I guess that it is abot as official as it gets.  Confirmed for May 12 through 17, Royal Pacific Resort Hotel, King Suite, 291.75 each night.

Hoping to be able to re-book into a standard room and save some moolah!


----------



## housemouse

9/30-10/5
RPR
Standard 2 Queen
$168 M-Th
$205.50 F
SMSM
housemouse


----------



## pas130

8/18-8/25
HRH 
club level 2 Queen (2 rooms)
$269 (average nightly rate)
SMSM 
pas130


----------



## Loudbmw

Royal Pacific Hotel
May 19 - May 23 $164 + tax
May 24  (Fri)      $199 + tax
2 Queen Standard
Annual Pass Holder Rate (APH)
Free Loews Gold Upgrade to Water View


----------



## DisMom72

6/8 - 6/15
RPR 
Club Level 2 Queen
$337.71 (including tax)
SMSM
DisMom72


----------



## AustinTink

Loudbmw said:


> Royal Pacific Hotel
> May 19 - May 23 $164 + tax
> May 24  (Fri)      $199 + tax
> 2 Queen Standard
> Annual Pass Holder Rate (APH)
> Free Loews Gold Upgrade to Water View



Hi. I'm a Loews Gold member also. I was always told that you couldn't lock in your free upgrade when you reserve your room. It is supposed to be subject to availability upon arrival. How did you lock in your upgrade?

EDITED: Nevermind. I just called and secured a water view. WHOOP!


----------



## LMichelleee

LMichelleee said:


> 5/11-5/15
> RPR
> Standard 2 Queen (hoping they'll find a Standard King with a park view!)
> $189 Sat 5/11
> $164 Sun-Wed 5/12-5/15
> AP
> lmichelleee




We added another day! 

5/10-5/15
RPR
Standard 2 Queen (hoping they'll find a Standard King with a park view!)
$189 Fri-Sat 5/10-5/11
$164 Sun-Wed 5/12-5/15
AP
lmichelleee


----------



## shoney

6/24 - 7/1
RPR 
Club Level 2 Queen
$308 avg nightly rate + tax
SMSM
shoney


----------



## macraven

_Oct 6 - 16
RPH
King Suite
(waiting for ap rates so i can modify my present rate)_


----------



## ky07

June 16-21

RPR
Standard king
$237.00 a night


----------



## tricky1

Oct.1st-8th
RPR water view "gold"
currently smsm 1360.00

waiting on aph rates.


----------



## macraven

tricky1 said:


> Oct.1st-8th
> RPR water view "gold"
> currently smsm 1360.00
> 
> waiting on aph rates.



_pencil me in your calendar tricky.
don't want to wait until the day you check out to see you at the rph lobby like last year._


----------



## tricky1

Will do! Finnagans.......


----------



## DryCreek

DryCreek said:


> Well, I guess that it is abot as official as it gets.  Confirmed for May 12 through 17, Royal Pacific Resort Hotel, King Suite, 291.75 each night.
> 
> Hoping to be able to re-book into a standard room and save some moolah!



Just got off of the phone.  I was able to book another room at a substantial savings over the King Suite rate.  We are now booked into the Portofino Bay Hotel for the same five nights (May 12 through 17), but in a standard Garden View two-queen bed room.  The rate is $231.75 per night and is the SM-SM rate.  That's a savings of $300 over the length of the reservation, so I consider that to be substantial.  I do understand that the PBH is located a little bit further from the parks, but they also offer the water transportation like the RPH.  In fact, on our arrival day we plan to ride the water taxi over to RPH where it looks to be closer to jump across the street to the Walgreens to buy "essentials" - like beer and toothpaste.

The nice lady helping to change the reservations constantly reminded me that this was considered their most luxurious resort.  I am sure that we will like it - although I suspect that we might have preferred the South Pacific theme offered by the RPH.


----------



## tricky1

Actually Walgreens is alot closer to PbH than RPR.

If you used google map it shows PBH, but says it RPR.


----------



## DryCreek

tricky1 said:


> Actually Walgreens is alot closer to PbH than RPR.
> 
> If you used google map it shows PBH, but says it RPR.


Well, by golly, this seems to be getting better and better then.  I still want to go and check out the RPH on our first day (no park time scheduled) and take in the atmosphere.

So, the Walgreens is walkable from the PBH then?

ETA - yup, looking at Google Maps, it does seem closer.  I take it though that we can't just head out through the foliage and emerge on Kirkman, can we?


----------



## bumbershoot

tricky1 said:


> If you used google map it shows PBH, but says it RPR.



the labeling of Universal's hotels on googlemaps is all off.  At some point I should put in a correction to them.  (they accept them! it's really neat)


----------



## pcstang

RPH
6-4 / 6-7
Jurassic Kids Suite
342.30 nightly (385.09 including tax)
APH


----------



## ZooKeeper13

4/24 - 4/30
RPR
Standard king
$172 - avg daily rate
AP Rate
ZooKeeper13


----------



## Bluer101

Check-in: Fri Apr 12, 2013
Check-out: Sun Apr 14, 2013
Total Nights: 2
Guests: 2 adults, 1 kids
Rate Type: Florida Resident Special
Room Type: Water View 2 Queen Room (Youfirst Upgrade)



Total Cost: $436.50


----------



## tlinus

Hey all.....so sorry it took me so long to get back to this. Life just blew up and I haven't been on the DIS in forever (ok...ok...6 weeks)

Hope all have a fantastic vaction


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> Hey all.....so sorry it took me so long to get back to this. Life just blew up and I haven't been on the DIS in forever (ok...ok...6 weeks)
> 
> Hope all have a fantastic vaction


 
welcome home, now get to work and update the list


----------



## scratchboat

PBH
Check-in: Tue Apr 16, 2013
Check-out: Sat Apr 20, 2013
Total Nights: 4
Guests: 2 adults, 3 kids
Rate Type: Annual Passholder Deluxe Room Upgrade (Code: APHPDD)
Room Type: Deluxe 2 Queen Room 
Rate 3 Nights @ $194 & 1 Night @ $219 


Total Cost: $901.13 w/taxes & fees


----------



## keishashadow

6/13
PBH
Bayview 2 Q
$239 ($268.88 with tax)
APH
keishashadow

note:  Gardenview, Bayview King and Parlour Suites sold out for this date effective 4/12/13


----------



## ellie'smom

8/20 - 8/25
RPR
Standard Queen $215.20
SMSM
Ellie'smom


----------



## wilma-bride

Cannot believe I have paid this much for a room but, hey, it's worth it!

11/2-11/3 
RPR
2 Queen (3 adults, 1 child) 
$352 
wilma-bride


----------



## k&a&c'smom

4/25-4/28
PBH
deluxe 2Q (YF upgrade from garden view)
$189+ tax weekday
$214+ tax weekend
APH rate
k&a&c'smom


----------



## waikiki

RPR 2ad/2chd 2queen standard
10/17-10/18 254$ +tax
10/18-10/19 274$ +tax
Ouch


----------



## mlwolcott1

7/17-7/20
RPH
Standard Queen
$260 per night
AAA Rate

Now just waiting for APH rates to come out


----------



## mrs06chris

April 4th-7th
PBH Bay View
APH rate $264


----------



## bumbershoot

wilma-bride said:


> Cannot believe I have paid this much for a room but, hey, it's worth it!
> 
> 11/2-11/3
> RPR
> 2 Queen (3 adults, 1 child)
> $352
> wilma-bride



Did you check here?  I can't get that price for RPR for your dates and 3 adults/1child.  I get lower and higher, LOL.  If you have a standard 2Q room it's possible you can get that lowered, if the rate I'm seeing is still there when/if you call.  And then don't forget to keep on checking back!  Prices will change.


----------



## Bluer101

Check-in: Sat June 29th, 2013
Check-out: Sun July 7th, 2013
Total Nights: 8
Guests: 2 adults, 1 kids
Rate Type: SMSM
Room Type: Water View King Room (Youfirst Upgrade)



Total Cost: $2014.07

Maybe some FL or AP rates will come out and help.


----------



## aubriee

We decided to spend two nights/three days over at Universal during our upcoming May WDW trip. Got:

RPR
Sunday-Tuesday May 12th-14th
Standard Queen
AP rate
$164.00/night plus tax


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

5/27-6/3
RPH
2 Queen (1adult 1child) mommy son vacation!
$164 APH $189 Fri and Sat


----------



## Bluer101

Threeboysandachickie said:


> 5/27/5/31
> RPH
> 2 Queen (1adult 1child) mommy son vacation!
> $164 APH or $264 club APH both reserved still deciding!!



I would not pay $100 more per night for club for 2 people. That's $50 per person per day. We budget $150 per day for a family of 3 and that's some snacks and at least 2 sit down meals.


----------



## Rags

5/8 - 5/12
pincode
RPR
154 average rate

9/1-9/6
pincode
RPR
134 average rate


----------



## RMulieri

8/18-8/25
PBH -Club level 2 queen deluxe
40% off pincode 
$248.40/night


----------



## KLAIT

Dec 7 and 8

RP AAA rate $195.20 Sat and 179.20 Sunday night.


----------



## kneedeep

6/5-6/7
RPR
club level 2 Queens
$264
FL Resident
kneedeep


----------



## 5by5

7/1-7/4 
PBH
Bay View 2 Queen 
$244 
APH
5by5


----------



## mischief32

APH came out so I took the plunge

8/6-9
RPR
Water View King
$234
APH
mischief32us

I also got good prices on flight by palying with my dates.


----------



## mlwolcott1

Just rebooked with AP rates

7/17-20
Portofino
$244
APH


----------



## KandyM

8/15-8/18
RPR
Water view, 2 Queen
$234, $259, $259
APH
KandyM


----------



## dalton165

It's so strange to book another hotel when we are already using our Timeshare -but I took the plunge and decided to stay on site for the benefit of having the Express Passes.  

6/9-6/10
RPR
2 queens
$251
AAA
Dalton165


----------



## gopherit

Please update the gopherit plans as follows:

6/18-22
RPR
Water view 2Q. (2 rooms)
$229 (6/18-21); $249 (6/21-22)
APH

The APH savings are definitely appreciated as these water view rooms are  cheaper than the 2 std rooms I had booked on the SMSM rate.  And with 2 rooms, it's double the savings!!  Woohoo!


----------



## bumbershoot

10/9 - 10/13
RPR
Standard 2 Queen
$203.20 weekday / $219.20 weekend
SMSM (but hoping for an AP rate)
bumbershoot


----------



## ultimate_ed

Rebooked from the SMSM to the APH rate and changed hotels:

Now:
PBH
6/19 - 6/23
2 Queen Bay View
$239 for 6/19 and 6/20
$259 for 6/21 and 6/22


----------



## Texas Disney Fan

Rebooked using APH  

PBH
6/12 - 6/15
Queen Garden View
$204 for 6/12 and 6/13
$224 for 6/14


----------



## rickybobby

07/10
One night stay to take advantage of express pass.  APH rate.  $244 at Portofino.  This was the only hotel offering the APH rate at the time.  I hope it is not due to construction.  Cheaper rate than standard rate at RPH with AAA discount.


----------



## knockUout

Just booked PBH  guaranteed connecting rooms (2) 
APH
June 28 
$234 per room
Was told HRH and RPR did not have available APH rates

Have stayed at Royal Pacific and was hoping to get HRH but saved $200 plus.  Hope our family of teenagers likes PBH


----------



## Bluer101

6/29 -7/7 
RPR

Letting you know RPR for the first page.


----------



## maggieb9975

5/27-6/03
HRH
2 queens standard
$176.82
pin code 
Maggieb9975


----------



## Bluer101

10/11-10-13
RPR
Seasonal rate Standard king 
$274


----------



## mischief32

9/26-29
HRH
Garden View 2 Queens
$228.60 9/26
$246.60 9/27-28
SMSM
mischief32us

I really just wanted the standard room but they booked up overnight so I figured I better get a room if I wanted one now that HHN dates have come out.  I will hope for a better rate with APH but I will be there anyway.


----------



## 5by5

I made a change to my original room/rate.  They APH rate for Garden View rooms at PBH dropped to $209 so I switched.  

7/1-7/4 
PBH
Garden View 2 Queen 
$209 
APH
5by5


----------



## amshowers

I booked RPR for 3 08/31-09/03 for 480.60 with 40% off pin code.


----------



## mlamanna1701

amshowers said:


> I booked RPR for 3 08/31-09/03 for 480.60 with 40% off pin code.



How did you get the pin code?  Is it random? Is there anywhere I can sign up to hopefully be considered to receive one?


----------



## Bluer101

mlamanna1701 said:


> How did you get the pin code?  Is it random? Is there anywhere I can sign up to hopefully be considered to receive one?



Totally random. You can sign up
at at Universals website for email alerts to help.


----------



## GreyStr0ke

9/26-9/28
Hard Rock
Deluxe Room 2 Queens
$164.50 - 9/26
$174.50 -9/27-9/28
50% off Promo Code
GreyStr0ke


----------



## tchrchgo

Rpr

May 24-27
$199 per night
Standard 2 queens
Aph rate


----------



## kmc

RPR

Sept. 25th-28
2 queen club level
$162 for 2 nights
$172 for fri night
50% off promo

Best rate I ever had


----------



## fizbobunny

What is the 50% off promo?


----------



## kmc

fizbobunny said:


> What is the 50% off promo?



It came on my passholder summer flyer in the mail. If you have an annual pass or power pass you should be getting yours in the mail. It's good for dates now through June 6 and August 18- through October 3. It's a great rate and its 50% off all rooms including suites


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Just used my 50% off code!!

June 3-7
RPR 
King Club $177/ night

Sept 13-20
RPR
2 Queen Club $162/night

Hooray two trips instead of one!


----------



## fvols98

Just used 50% off code
5/27-5/31
RPR
127.00 + tax
Woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## TLinden16

9/1-9/3
HRH 
Garden view 2 Queen 
$132 Sept. 1, $127 Sept. 2-3
AP 50% off three nights
TLinden16

I also priced out RPR:
RPR
Sept. 1-3
$117 Sept. 1, $112 Sept. 2-3
AP 50% off code

My original reservation was:

RPR
Sept. 1-2
$187.20 Sept. 1, $179.20 Sept. 
AAA

I decided it was worth the extra $60 to stay at the HRH since that is my favorite of the three Universal resorts.


----------



## fizbobunny

kmc said:


> It came on my passholder summer flyer in the mail. If you have an annual pass or power pass you should be getting yours in the mail. It's good for dates now through June 6 and August 18- through October 3. It's a great rate and its 50% off all rooms including suites



I don't have an AP. I plan to get one if I can get a good AP rate. Super jealous of all these 50% off rates.


----------



## tricky1

May 20th-23rd
RPR water view $127.00 50% off pin

Tricky1


----------



## mischief32

I am dying.  I have not received my 2013 Passholder flyer yet.  I so would like that 50% off.  What it taking so long.....


----------



## Bluer101

mischief32 said:


> I am dying.  I have not received my 2013 Passholder flyer yet.  I so would like that 50% off.  What it taking so long.....



I could not use mine since its blacked out on my dates.


----------



## fizbobunny

What were the blackout dates?


----------



## TLinden16

fizbobunny said:


> What were the blackout dates?



My booklet says it's valid now through June 6 (excluding May 24-26), and August 18-Oct. 3.


----------



## Bluer101

TLinden16 said:


> My booklet says it's valid now through June 6 (excluding May 24-26), and August 18-Oct. 3.



Yep that's it. I was excited when we got it and call immediately. Then they said not valid for my dates and looked at the flyer. I was like sorry I was so excited and did not read, DOH!


----------



## Loudbmw

Loudbmw said:


> Royal Pacific Hotel
> May 19 - May 23 $164 + tax
> May 24  (Fri)      $199 + tax
> 2 Queen Standard
> Annual Pass Holder Rate (APH)
> Free Loews Gold Upgrade to Water View



Just checked in yesterday, was able to use my Loews Gold status to upgrade to a suite for $50/night for our entire stay.  Too bad I didn't have my 50 percent PIN.


----------



## mischief32

I never did get my 2013 Pass holder flyer but after calling and emailing annual pass membership I was direct to reservations yesterday and they did honor my 50% without the actual code.  I just game them my pin# on my pass.

HRH
9/26-29
2 Queen Garden View
9/26 - 127.00
9/27-28 137.00
50% code
mischief32


----------



## Alohadan

Since I did not receive a Passholder flyer, I might also try to book September directly also.  Can someone please tell me when the deadline is to book using the pin on the flyer?  Thank you.


----------



## mischief32

I think I read on this thread that you must book by May 31st


----------



## mischief32

I think I read on this thread that you must book by May 31st


----------



## Candice30

ok looks like i'm late to the party as usual and I think my postcard got tossed out in the trash.  can someone tell me if there is a minimum stay with this 50% off offer before I call and try to book without my pin code.

TIA.


----------



## kmc

Candice30 said:


> ok looks like i'm late to the party as usual and I think my postcard got tossed out in the trash.  can someone tell me if there is a minimum stay with this 50% off offer before I call and try to book without my pin code.
> 
> TIA.



3 day minimum


----------



## Candice30

thanks.  when i got home yesterday my booklet with the offer was in my mailbox.  guess i didn't discard afterall.  thanks again.


----------



## macraven

_didn't get mine until yesterday also._


----------



## Brownie54

PBH Sept 25-29 Queen Garden view. Booked two rooms for $139.50 for first two nights and $149.50 for last two nights using the 50% off PIN. HHN here we come!


----------



## keishashadow

kmc said:


> It came on my passholder summer flyer in the mail. If you have an annual pass or power pass you should be getting yours in the mail. It's good for dates now through June 6 and August 18- through October 3. It's a great rate and its 50% off all rooms including suites


 
just missed my dates in Oct, come on APH rates



keishashadow said:


> 6/13
> PBH
> Bayview 2 Q
> $239 ($268.88 with tax)
> APH
> keishashadow
> 
> note: Gardenview, Bayview King and Parlour Suites sold out for this date effective 4/12/13


 
appears big block of rooms opened up over weekend for above dates & rates dropped, now:

6/12 & 6/13
PBH
Gardenview King (Platinum upgrade to parlour suite)
$204 + per night


----------



## fizbobunny

APH rates are showing for early Oct.


----------



## fizbobunny

I'm seeing APH rates through end of November (except the last week of November)


----------



## bumbershoot

Thank you fizbo!  I was expecting to wait until next month for October!



OP, here's mine.... 


RPR
10/9-13
2 Queen Garden View
10/9,10    $174.00
10/11,12  $219.00
APH!
bumbershoot


----------



## keishashadow

wishes do come true! Thank to the little birdie who gave me a head's up.

PBH
King Bayview
10/9 & 10/10: $239+
10/11:  $284+
APH

Total price $857.26

fyi for those shopping, _same dates @ RPR are $220 less_, quite the difference, but my DH won't give up the Portofino (works for me)


----------



## Wee Annie

RPR
standard queen
11/5 -11/7:  $154
11/8 - 11/9:  $209

APH


----------



## macraven

_TLinus, you can update me now.


RPH
Oct 6-17
King Suite
AP rate

wkends $286.30 + tax

macraven_


----------



## dedex13

RPR
standard queen
Oct 29 - Oct 31 	$154.00
Nov 1 - Nov 2 	$184.00
Nov 3 - Nov 4 	$154.00

APH


----------



## AlexandNessa

10/7-10/10
HRH
GV 2 Queen
199$
APH
AlexandNessa

10/11
HRH
GV 2 Queen
244$
APH
AlexandNessa


----------



## ZooKeeper13

11/12 - 11/20
RPR
Standard 2Q
$161 - avg daily rate
AP Rate
ZooKeeper13


----------



## Bluer101

10/11-10/13
RPR
$219 per night
Water view King
FL. Rate
bluer101


----------



## sandshal

7/30-7/31
PBH
GV 2 Queen
209$
APH
sandshal


----------



## susie2

fizbobunny said:


> I'm seeing APH rates through end of November (except the last week of November)



thank you for posting, have been waiting for these rates and have been able to book hard rock for our dates 


HRH 16th till 18th nov
$430.88 APH rate


----------



## reelmom

11/23-11/27
HRH
GV 2 Queen
Nov 23- 219.00
Nov 24-26- 184.00
APH
reelmom

Total is $867.38


----------



## msn710

Just modified my res for 7/10 - 7/12 @ PBH from 2 Queen Garden View to Deluxe 2 Queen for the same price.  209/nt w/ APH discount.  Looks like a promo going on with PBH Deluxe Rooms.  I punched in some other July dates and the rate was the same.  If you are staying at PBH in July it is worth looking at.


----------



## Hrvat

msn710 said:


> Just modified my res for 7/10 - 7/12 @ PBH from 2 Queen Garden View to Deluxe 2 Queen for the same price.  209/nt w/ APH discount.  Looks like a promo going on with PBH Deluxe Rooms.  I punched in some other July dates and the rate was the same.  If you are staying at PBH in July it is worth looking at.



Thanks msn710. I was able to book the following:

07/28-07/31
PBH
Deluxe 2 Queen Room
$209
APH
Hrvat

The online reservation link off universalorlando.com still showed $289/nt but through loewshotels.com it showed as $209/nt.


----------



## lschism

8/2 - 8/6
PBH
Garden View Queen
$234 Fri/Sat
$209 Mon/Tues
APH rate


----------



## RAPstar

9/27 to 10/1
RPR
standard garden view 2 queens
not sure of rate, booked package through Soutwest Vacation
RAPstar


----------



## goofyfigment

RPR Oct 3-6
Oct 3 149
4-6 219
Ap rate


----------



## ZooKeeper13

Yay, king room finally available!  My updated info:

*11/12 - 11/20
RPR
Standard King
$161 - avg daily rate
AP Rate
ZooKeeper13*


----------



## BarryCF

11/23-11/27
Royal Pacific Resort
Standard 2 Queen
$230 nightly rate
UNISAVE
BarryCF

1st time on-site  and my first time since 1995


----------



## klacey1

9/5-9/6
RPR
Standard room, two queens
$214
Travelocity with 15% off code


----------



## RAPstar

Edit to my previous post: whatever our rate is, it must be similar to the AP rate. Looking at it plus the prices of the flights we have booked with our package, the prices are almost identical.


----------



## lschism

Saw this information on the Universal Website regarding *Annual Passholder rates *at onsite hotels and thought it might be helpful to someone.
https://www.universalorlando.com/Theme-Park-Tickets/Annual-Passes/Hotel-Benefits.aspx


Loews Royal Pacific Resort

June 23  August 17, 2013: Rates from $204 
August 18   September 1, 2013: Rates from $154 
September 2  October 3, 2013: Rates from $149 
October 4  October 26, 2013: Rates from $174 
October 27  November 7, 2013: Rates from $154 
November 8  November 10, 2013: Rates from $209 
November 11  November 26, 2013: Rates from $154 



Hard Rock Hotel®

August 4  August 17, 2013: Rates from $249 
August 18   September 1, 2013: Rates from $184 
September 2  October 3, 2013: Rates from $179 
October 4  October 26, 2013: Rates from $199 
October 27  November 7, 2013: Rates from $184 
November 8  November 10, 2013: Rates from $239 
November 11  November 26, 2013: Rates from $184 


Loews Portofino Bay Hotel

June 23  August 17, 2013: Rates from $209 
August 18   September 1, 2013: Rates from $189 
September 2  October 3, 2013: Rates from $184 
October 4  October 26, 2013: Rates from $199 
October 27  November 7, 2013: Rates from $184 
November 8  November 10, 2013: Rates from $239 
November 11  November 26, 2013: Rates from $184


----------



## keishashadow

keishashadow said:


> wishes do come true! Thank to the little birdie who gave me a head's up.
> 
> PBH
> King Bayview
> 10/9 & 10/10: $239+
> 10/11: $284+
> APH
> 
> Total price $857.26


 

APH rate dropped today!

PBH
King Bayview
10/9 & 10/10 $199+
10/11 $244+
APH

Total Price $722.26


----------



## AlexandNessa

keishashadow said:


> APH rate dropped today!
> 
> PBH
> King Bayview
> 10/9 & 10/10 $199+
> 10/11 $244+
> APH
> 
> Total Price $722.26



You made me look.  Prices for HRH stayed the same, so PBH and HRH are now the same price for standard rooms during early October.  Hmmph.


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> You made me look.  Prices for HRH stayed the same, so PBH and HRH are now the same price for standard rooms during early October.  Hmmph.



_and pbh is cheaper for weekends than rph by $45, where i will be._


----------



## keishashadow

AlexandNessa said:


> You made me look. Prices for HRH stayed the same, so PBH and HRH are now the same price for standard rooms during early October. Hmmph.


 


macraven said:


> _and pbh is cheaper for weekends than rph by $45, where i will be._


 
I feel special

when I was trying to figure out which HHN tix i'll need to purchase, clicked on the gory getaways link, it's not too shabby for week prior to Columbus Day, especially for FLA residents.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I feel special



_damnit janet......
you'll always be our special homie 

_


----------



## Bluer101

RPR

2 Queen Waterview

Thu Dec 12, 2013	$112.00	
Fri Dec 13, 2013	        $137.00	
Sat Dec 14, 2013	$137.00

Total: $434.26


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _damnit janet......_
> _you'll always be our special homie _


 
code for weird-o



Bluer101 said:


> RPR
> 
> 2 Queen Waterview
> 
> Thu Dec 12, 2013    $112.00
> Fri Dec 13, 2013     $137.00
> Sat Dec 14, 2013    $137.00
> 
> Total: $434.26


 
another trip?


----------



## damo

Bluer101 said:


> RPR
> 
> 2 Queen Waterview
> 
> Thu Dec 12, 2013	$112.00
> Fri Dec 13, 2013	        $137.00
> Sat Dec 14, 2013	$137.00
> 
> Total: $434.26



Those are great prices!  What rate is that?


----------



## bumbershoot

Bluer101 said:


> RPR
> 
> 2 Queen Waterview
> 
> Thu Dec 12, 2013	$112.00
> Fri Dec 13, 2013	        $137.00
> Sat Dec 14, 2013	$137.00
> 
> Total: $434.26



Those prices are killing me....


----------



## fizbobunny

I'm betting they are FL resident rates by the location of the poster.


----------



## macraven

_maybe Bluer will let me pitch a tent in his backyard so i can be a FL resident also.
the rates he got is awesome!_


----------



## damo

I didn't even think special rates were out yet for that time.  I don't see any on the website and regular price is $224/night.


----------



## Bluer101

I got a special FL resident code through DW's email. The best thing is I can book multiple times up until August 21st. There are blackout dates but its 50% off seasonal rate.

So DW and I are trying to book a few more before then end of the year at those rates. You just need to book 3 nights or longer, but that's easy to do.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _maybe Bluer will let me pitch a tent in his backyard so i can be a FL resident also.
> the rates he got is awesome!_



No tent needed will find room for homies.

That rate is unbelievable, have not seen those rates in many years. I acted so fast and just called and booked, did not think twice.

Oh yea, also got my You First upgrade.


----------



## macraven

_*WOOT......
*
welcome to the world of platinum benefits......._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _*WOOT......
> *
> welcome to the world of platinum benefits......._



Not yet but trying. I did get credit for that other thing we talked about.


----------



## damo

Bluer101 said:


> I got a special FL resident code through DW's email. The best thing is I can book multiple times up until August 21st. There are blackout dates but its 50% off seasonal rate.
> 
> So DW and I are trying to book a few more before then end of the year at those rates. You just need to book 3 nights or longer, but that's easy to do.



Cool!  We got a pin for the early fall for 40% off and thought that was great.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> No tent needed will find room for homies.
> 
> That rate is unbelievable, have not seen those rates in many years. I acted so fast and just called and booked, did not think twice.
> 
> Oh yea, also *got my You First upgrade*.


 


did u check out the FLA gory getaway rates?  I was unable to bring them up on the website for non-residents when I checked earlier this week but they seemed really good for residents (no tix media purchase requirement as best as I could tell either, which seemed odd).



damo said:


> Cool! We got a pin for the early fall for 40% off and thought that was great.


 
congrats!  lucky you.  Is that combinable with youfirst benefits?


----------



## pinkxray

We were booked with the stay more save more Oct 9-13.  

I came home today, checked the mail and I finally recieved my first pin ever!!!

It was for 30% stays of 3 nights or more.  I forget the exact rates but it saves us $120 over the smsm discount.   Wish I could have gotten the 40% like some of the others here but I'm still super excited to have an extra $120 of spending money just by making a phone call


----------



## bumbershoot

pinkxray said:


> We were booked with the stay more save more Oct 9-13.
> 
> I came home today, checked the mail and I finally recieved my first pin ever!!!
> 
> It was for 30% stays of 3 nights or more.  I forget the exact rates but it saves us $120 over the smsm discount.   Wish I could have gotten the 40% like some of the others here but I'm still super excited to have an extra $120 of spending money just by making a phone call



Those are our exact dates.  Please oh please let me get a PIN code that brings it down lower than my AP rate....  Hey, maybe we'll see you there!  Where are you staying?


----------



## pinkxray

bumbershoot said:


> Those are our exact dates.  Please oh please let me get a PIN code that brings it down lower than my AP rate....  Hey, maybe we'll see you there!  Where are you staying?



Good luck on getting a PIN

We are staying at Royal Pacific. I can't wait


----------



## macraven

_your dates include a portion of my dates too!

i smell a meet up _


----------



## TaylorsDad

Just checked the APH price of arrival day of our RPR 2 night August trip and the price dropped $40 for arrival day but stayed the same the other night. I called and price was adjusted, no problem. Goes to show it pays to keep checking the rates as your arrival gets closer.


----------



## sandshal

I had an APH rate of $209 + taxes for 30 July in Garden room ...... Was v happy with that but checked today and got a deluxe room for same price ..... More than happy with that!


----------



## sandshal

Should add its the Portofino Bay Hotel


----------



## bumbershoot

macraven said:


> _
> 
> i smell a meet up _



I hope there's a meet-up!


----------



## Bluer101

Looks like we need a big DIS meet for October trip.


----------



## macraven

_later this week i will make a thread for the dates to get a meet up started._


----------



## lschism

August 3 - 7th PBH
Just switched from garden view to deluxe room for same rate 234 for Saturday and 209 for the other days


----------



## goofyfigment

August 31-sept 2
Rph 212 (including tax) a night aph rate


----------



## tlinus

OK...in the few days I have to catch my breath between softball/baseball/karate and football/karate/fall softball, I will give this thread some TLC

and

add 

10/30-11/2
HRH - Queen Deluxe Club
$286.30 10/30 & 10/31 and $300.30 11/1
30% PIN code
tlinus


----------



## macraven

_you'll need to read thru the thread to see my updated post on dates and costs.
_


----------



## Bluer101

RPR 
 2 Queen Waterview  
Sat Nov 2, 2013	
$184


----------



## Rags

RPR
Sept 21st thru Sept 28th
Club level Friday and Saturday 189.00 Monday thru Thursday $179.00
Pin code


----------



## fort lauderdale dave

RPR  sept 27 -29 ,$184 per night, florida resident rate. Loews upgrade to waterview


----------



## tlinus

original post updated thru the end of the year......check and make sure all the info is correct


----------



## lpearl

RPR standard king room

Dec 22-26 APH - $174


----------



## wen8jr

PBH
12-21 to 12-25
Bay View
$249/night 
APH Discount


----------



## Anita123

Portofino 
October 28th, 2013
1 night, garden view
$189 + tax
APH rate


----------



## goofyfigment

Pbh
Oct 23-26
Garden view
639.21 40% pin

Or standard at rpr for 527.85 still haven't decided which one.


----------



## Lexxiefern

HRH
Nov 6 (1 night)
Garden view 2 queen
$189 + tax
APH


----------



## donaldduck352

Oct.11-13 (holiday weekend)
PBH
Deluxe King w/balcony & Club
$337 per night
Fl resident-AAA-no pin 
donaldduck352


----------



## Marquibiri

Count me in!!! in about a week!

10/4-10/7
HRH
Garden View, 2 Q Beds
$229 avg. Daily
APH
Marquibiri

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## vinotinto

Oct 11-14
PBH
Club Level, 2 Queens
$279 + tax for Oct 11, 12, $267 + tax for Oct 13, $928 total, incl. taxes
Pin


----------



## vinotinto

donaldduck352 said:


> PBH
> Oct.11-13 (holiday weekend)
> Deluxe King w/balcony & Club
> $337 per night
> Fl resident-AAA-no pin




We're going to be there (PBH - Club) at the same time.


----------



## donaldduck352

vinotinto said:


> We're going to be there (PBH - Club) at the same time.



*KOOL after the marathon walk doing the VIP tour Friday night my son and I will be kicking poolside the rest of the weekend to recoop while the wife enjoys the parks..

Cant miss me I will be the one larger then life with the Magnum PI that aged look..

This will be my 1'st time staying at PBH normally its RPR and I'm stoked...

Say ciao if 'ya see me!*


----------



## Krista in MA

11.2-11.4
RPR
standard / two queen
$169 average + tax
APH
Krista in MA


----------



## pixeegrl

just giving a bump for the new planners  wish this would get "stickied."


----------



## macraven

pixeegrl said:


> just giving a bump for the new planners  wish this would get "stickied."



_need a volunteer to create the 2014 thread for this year's trips_


----------



## kmc

I was wondering why there wasn't a 2014 thread for this.......I wish I had the time and dedication to volunteer

Hopefully someone out there does


----------



## Fiveisaparty

Has there been announcement about the 2014 room discounts for December?  I am looking to go nov 30-dec6 but I haven't gotten my AP yet so I don't have access to the web portal.


----------



## macraven

Fiveisaparty said:


> Has there been announcement about the 2014 room discounts for December?  I am looking to go nov 30-dec6 but I haven't gotten my AP yet so I don't have access to the web portal.



_ap rates not released yet for december.
smsm rates are valid for rest of this year._


----------



## Nicole786

I want to stay at the HRH but when I punch in our dates with the FLO discount, all that comes up is a kids suite (September 26-28th) RPR is available at $189 so I might book that before its gone, but I was really hoping for HRH this year


----------



## Bluer101

Nicole786 said:


> I want to stay at the HRH but when I punch in our dates with the FLO discount, all that comes up is a kids suite (September 26-28th) RPR is available at $189 so I might book that before its gone, but I was really hoping for HRH this year



Yep, book RPR and keep checking HRH as there can always release more.


----------

